# Custom Cans Impressions Thread.



## Paul Graham (Jan 4, 2020)

I thought it was about time Custom Cans had their own thread.
I can only write so much as I write exclusively for a hifi magazine.
So I must be mindful of my boundaries.
However I don't see anything wrong in kick starting this thread off.

A UK based cable maker and headphone modifier.
I came across Custom Cans a little while ago when looking for a replacement cable for my HD25's.
After that great initial cable & a few "issues" with a different cable maker I decided to make the switch to the more reliable alternative.
Jason has not failed to deliver yet and he has now made me quite the job lot. I'll get some photo's up one of these days.
He is now in my top 3.

Please share your photos and so on of these awesome cans and cables.

Paul.


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Dec 28, 2019)

I like this shop also. They are a little slow with answering emails and sometimes not at all. It comes and goes. Anyway, they shipped my order very quickly and I am happy with the purchase. Would definitely recommend the shop. Especially for Sennheiser HD 25 cans and parts and advice, the shop is top notch.

I recently refurbed a pair of HD 25 aluminums with parts from custom cans including their house white pads. I posted crappy tablet pics here on head-fi. I'll eventually get better pics and update the thread.

I'm planning to buy some more cables and parts from custom cans next month. Happy new year everybody!


----------



## Nimerino

Paul Graham said:


> Edit...
> 
> Will compose this properly and more in depth later on.
> I thought it was about time Custom Cans had its own thread.
> ...



You never elaborated further on this, Paul. I’d be interested in what your thoughts on the quality of the cables themselves are. This is one of the top results that shows up once CustomCans is Googled, and it would be valuable to have more detailed reflections for fellow enthusiasts, I feel. 

Having had a hassle-free experience ordering a 2.5 to 4.4 mm balanced adapter from CustomCans, I’ve decided to put my money where my mouth is and order a balanced cable for my MrSpeakers headphones, this also terminating in a 4.4 mm connection. 

I’ve not received them yet, but will be sure to post my impressions here once I have them.


----------



## Paul Graham

Well as I stated earlier I can't delve into this too much re my "contract" with the magazine I write for. 
I wouldn't start up an impressions thread for no reason. 
They are GOOD cables. Very well made. Great all round especially at their price point. And really good customer care, Which is equally as important as the product.

Paul


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Just ordered a balanced cable for my new 800s and an HD 600 headpad which I'm gonna try to fit to my Fostex TRs. Stock Fostex headband is atrocious!


----------



## FirstLegion (Feb 15, 2020)

Jason hooked me up with a pair of their Beyerdynamic "Custom Cans Uber DT990 headphones with modified drivers and a detachable, balanced, 4-pin XLR litz cable," to go with my pro audio setup. I come from the music mixing/mastering world, so I was looking for something that had the power, air, dimension, dynamics, frequency range, and soundstage of studio monitors. The idea was to get them ruler flat and actually make them sound like I was working in a perfect studio room.
Here is the meat of how it was acheived:

Custom Cans modded Uber DT990 headphones
A Revive Audio Platinum Package mod for a Universal Audio interface.
A modded (permission not given to reveal the name) Massdrop Alex Cavalli Liquid Carbon X headphone amp
Custom cables made by ProAudioLA from Grimm TPR with Neutrik Gold Connectors (3-pin XLR L/R balanced inputs and a XLR balanced 4-pin output).
Waves Abby Road 3 plugin (brings the acoustic environment of the legendary control room to headphones)
SonarWorks custom headphone measurement plugin
I tried 4 other supurb sets of headphones with this exact setup and NOTHING compared to the Custom Cans headphones.


----------



## Viszla

gimmeheadroom said:


> Just ordered a balanced cable for my new 800s and an HD 600 headpad which I'm gonna try to fit to my Fostex TRs. Stock Fostex headband is atrocious!


How Long did you wait to get the cable? Burn in time? Thanks


----------



## FirstLegion

Viszla said:


> How Long did you wait to get the cable? Burn in time? Thanks


It took about a month (build time + UK to US shipping). Burn in, hard to say...It sounded good immediately. It seems to sound better every time I use it, (this could all be in my head, but my ears are telling me so). I have about 100 hours on them now, and the depth and richness of the sound is crazy good. Granted, I upgraded several things at once, so it's really hard to attribute everything to one upgrade. I have attached the headphone cable to another set of headphones and it certainly improved the sound of them as well.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Viszla said:


> How Long did you wait to get the cable? Burn in time? Thanks



It seems to me for stuff they have in stock it goes out the same day. I think the first cable I ordered was shipped after 5 days, the second one after ten. Royal Mail from UK to here usually takes 3 or 4 days.

Not sure what you mean about burn in time.


----------



## Viszla

FirstLegion said:


> It took about a month (build time + UK to US shipping). Burn in, hard to say...It sounded good immediately. It seems to sound better every time I use it, (this could all be in my head, but my ears are telling me so). I have about 100 hours on them now, and the depth and richness of the sound is crazy good. Granted, I upgraded several things at once, so it's really hard to attribute everything to one upgrade. I have attached the headphone cable to another set of headphones and it certainly improved the sound of them as well.


Thanks, I will order one  for my HD800


----------



## Viszla

gimmeheadroom said:


> It seems to me for stuff they have in stock it goes out the same day. I think the first cable I ordered was shipped after 5 days, the second one after ten. Royal Mail from UK to here usually takes 3 or 4 days.
> 
> Not sure what you mean about burn in time.


Thanks. many people say that cables, DACs, Amps .... Need time before they works/sounds best! That‘s burn in! 
I will order a cable for my HD 800s


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Viszla said:


> Thanks. many people say that cables, DACs, Amps .... Need time before they works/sounds best! That‘s burn in!
> I will order a cable for my HD 800s



I know what burn in is. I just didn't understand the question related to my post.

I don't believe cables have sound and I don't believe solid state equipment burns in. I believe the brain becomes better at listening during some period.

For my view it makes sense to buy well-made cables of good materials. From that you can expect long service life of the cable.


----------



## Steve Guppy

Just ordered some dt 1770's with custom cables and am absolutely buzzin for their arrival. Spoke to @jfunk many times via email beforehand, and he was absolutely brilliant. Answered any questions i had very professionally. Those 7 - 14 days cannot go by quickly enough... Lol


----------



## 2050m

Paul Graham said:


> Well as I stated earlier I can't delve into this too much re my "contract" with the magazine I write for.
> I wouldn't start up an impressions thread for no reason.
> They are GOOD cables. Very well made. Great all round especially at their price point. And really good customer care, Which is equally as important as the product.
> 
> Paul








Received my 1.5 m Litz cable in Gun Grey from Jason yesterday. Replaces the stock cable which developed an untraceable break. Kaya and Jason took time to try to trace the break and trim it down but it really was untraceable. Cable sounds great with the HD 700's, lovely 'liquid' bass, good definition, deep black silence in between notes, detailed treble on cymbals and well defined 'feathering' on brushed drums. Quality item.


----------



## Steve Guppy

2050m said:


> Received my 1.5 m Litz cable in Gun Grey from Jason yesterday. Replaces the stock cable which developed an untraceable break. Kaya and Jason took time to try to trace the break and trim it down but it really was untraceable. Cable sounds great with the HD 700's, lovely 'liquid' bass, good definition, deep black silence in between notes, detailed treble on cymbals and well defined 'feathering' on brushed drums. Quality item.


That cable looks ace! 
I will post up pictures of the 1770's once I have them.


----------



## Steve Guppy

What can I say? Absolutely stunning work from @jfunk and the team at Custom Cans. They look and sound incredible. And the attention to detail is fantastic, right from that gorgeous cable, the factory look 4 pin mini xlr install, and the ace 2.5mm termination. And the sweets were a nice touch.


----------



## 2050m

Steve Guppy said:


> What can I say? Absolutely stunning work from @jfunk and the team at Custom Cans. They look and sound incredible. And the attention to detail is fantastic, right from that gorgeous cable, the factory look 4 pin mini xlr install, and the ace 2.5mm termination. And the sweets were a nice touch.


----------



## 2050m

Great looking cable!...look forward to hearing how they sound...I'll expect sweets with my next order ; )


----------



## gimmeheadroom

It's not just a cable. It's a balanced conversion on a new set of DT-1770 Pros.


----------



## 2050m

gimmeheadroom said:


> It's not just a cable. It's a balanced conversion on a new set of DT-1770 Pros.


Class...!


----------



## Steve Guppy

gimmeheadroom said:


> It's not just a cable. It's a balanced conversion on a new set of DT-1770 Pros.


Exactly. And they sound sooooooooooo good off the Q5. "My Pet Coelacanth" has never sounded so alive.


----------



## jfunk

gimmeheadroom said:


> It's not just a cable. It's a balanced conversion on a new set of DT-1770 Pros.



They also have mass loading and damping mods as well as being re-wired inside and out with our litz wire to squeeze a little more out of them even when used in single ended mode


----------



## jfunk

COVID-19 Update.
We are currently all fit and well and doing everything possible to stay that way - we don't normally get out much any way so no real change there 
We are all set up with workstations at home so we can still continue making products in the event of a lockdown and also have contingency plans for shipping.

So... If you do end up having to spend a couple of weeks at home and need anything from us, we should be able to get it to you without any additional delays

Keep safe

Jason @ Custom cans


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Same to you and your guys, Jason! You're good people.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jfunk said:


> They also have mass loading and damping mods as well as being re-wired inside and out with our litz wire to squeeze a little more out of them even when used in single ended mode



Blah blah blah. It's bad enough I've been wanting this exact headphone conversion from you. Don't keep talking about it until things calm down and I get the money


----------



## Paul Graham

gimmeheadroom said:


> I know what burn in is. I just didn't understand the question related to my post.
> 
> I don't believe cables have sound and I don't believe solid state equipment burns in. I believe the brain becomes better at listening during some period.
> 
> For my view it makes sense to buy well-made cables of good materials. From that you can expect long service life of the cable.



I didn't make this thread for people to start going off on one in regards to their beliefs about burn in and so on. Please take that discussion elsewhere!
Anyway, moving on...


----------



## Paul Graham

I'll get photos of my lot up soon! 
Can't review them but I can supply cable porn.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Paul Graham said:


> I didn't make this thread for people to start going off on one in regards to their beliefs about burn in and so on. Please take that discussion elsewhere!
> Anyway, moving on...



What's the point of making a mountain out of a molehill a month after the post? I can post opinions here just like anyone else. If you don't like it you can ignore me.


----------



## Paul Graham

Been a while since I checked in and wanted to make sure my thread doesn't get swamped by discussion on "Snakeoil"


----------



## Steve Guppy

Paul Graham said:


> I'll get photos of my lot up soon!
> Can't review them but I can supply cable porn.


Hurry up then!..


----------



## Steve Guppy

Paul Graham said:


> Been a while since I checked in and wanted to make sure my thread doesn't get swamped by discussion on "Snakeoil"


Exactly. Let's just keep this to the demographic. Sharing our experiences and pictures of Custom Cans. Other segways are just taking the OP off topic


----------



## Vore

Jason was extremely patient with me over email while I decided on exactly what I wanted for my new Focal Elears.

The customer support before purchase was absolutely fantastic, hoping to get my cable within the next month!


----------



## bagwell359

I've mentioned CC about 7-8 times in the headphone thread.  They made a fine XLR cable for my HD-600 back in 2017, then in Q3 '19 made another XLR cable for me - for my HFM HE6se.  I got confused and ordered the wrong connection.  They took it back and re-terminated for no charge and sent it back.  Only very solid outfits behave like that.  

-- break-in alert --

I want to interject a more scientific way of studying "break-in":  For my 6se, I listened only 1 hour of every 10 of "break-in".  Around each hour I would listen to two hours of my best cans to keep my ears tuned to my usual taste - so I wouldn't be led astray by the "new toy".  I took notes, I kept listening to the same tracks.  I went to 120 hours, my last noted change was at 90, the last big change was around 60 hours.

I don't think cables break-in.  But having owned my first Magnepan in 1978, and several other brands of panel speakers:  Speakers companies with mylar membranes have noted the reality and need of break in - some for as long as 150 hours, before many of you were born.  And yes, they did break-in - Maggies in particular had a notable upper mid/low treble edge until broken in.  I have noted some large dynamic bass drivers change over time, but, not mids and tweets.  Ribbons don't break in either, nor AMT's.

Also capacitors - audiophile ones can take a long time to break-in, so any amp or pre-amp loaded with those is liable to change unless it was pre-shipment broken in.


----------



## Steve Guppy

Just wanna say how impressed i am with Custom Cans customer service. I contacted them about my cable, as being the clutz i can be, i managed to knock my player onto the carpet, and in turn, broke the 2.5mm termination. 
So i asked if i could return it for repair. They replied promptly, said that was fine, and so i posted it off. The postage took a while, partly due to the Bank Holiday, and obviously because of the Covid-19 business. I touched base a week and a bit in, to see if they'd received it, and i got a reply to say it was about to be done, and posted back. Well, it was, but at no point was i charged for this service. Now i understand that I've only had the headphones and cable a few weeks, so a warranty will be in place, but this wasn't a defective part, it was my fault. 

So to @jfunk and the team at Custom Cans, a massive thank you for getting my cans back to their best, and you have a customer and recommendation for life.


----------



## swampydude

New custom cans arrived today just burning in sound fantastic already


----------



## reiserFS

Received my D7200 cable. Anyone knows which colored plug is meant to be the right side? Got a silver and gold colored one.


----------



## Steve Guppy

reiserFS said:


> Received my D7200 cable. Anyone knows which colored plug is meant to be the right side? Got a silver and gold colored one.


@jfunk is the one to answer this. Why don't you email them and ask?


----------



## jfunk

reiserFS said:


> Received my D7200 cable. Anyone knows which colored plug is meant to be the right side? Got a silver and gold colored one.


Well.. It is a bit embarrassing, It is supposed to be gold for right and rhodium for left but we have 2 cable technicians and I just found out one was making them the other way. I would recommend using the video in the link below to double check


----------



## reiserFS

jfunk said:


> Well.. It is a bit embarrassing, It is supposed to be gold for right and rhodium for left but we have 2 cable technicians and I just found out one was making them the other way. I would recommend using the video in the link below to double check



Thanks jfunk, it was indeed the other way around and the video helped me. Stay safe guys!


----------



## mvule

Just got my balanced cable for HD600 and very happy with the finish plus sound.


----------



## FirstLegion

FirstLegion said:


> Jason hooked me up with a pair of their Beyerdynamic "Custom Cans Uber DT990 headphones with modified drivers and a detachable, balanced, 4-pin XLR litz cable," to go with my pro audio setup. I come from the music mixing/mastering world, so I was looking for something that had the power, air, dimension, dynamics, frequency range, and soundstage of studio monitors. The idea was to get them ruler flat and actually make them sound like I was working in a perfect studio room.
> Here is the meat of how it was acheived:
> 
> Custom Cans modded Uber DT990 headphones
> ...


*7-26-2020 UPDATE..I had to do the full monty upgrade: DT990s to DT1990 PROs; Balanced; Geshelli Labs ERISH Balanced Amp. Okay...END GAME. That's It. I've hit the pinnacle.*


----------



## matfff

Custom Cans Dark Matter RCA pair. First impressions are very good. Has cured an issue for me with other cables on quiet orchestral pieces.


----------



## diggygun

New to the group as you see. Glad to see good write ups on Cable Cans. Just ordered a replacement cable for my Focal Elears. Looking forward to receiving the cable and starting to use it.


----------



## Taz777

@jfunk - I'm looking for a more lightweight cable than the stock one on a Beyerdynamic T5p Gen 2. I found this page on your site where I can configure such a cable:

https://customcans.co.uk/s/s/index.php/cables/t1t5p-unbalanced-cable.html

I have several questions:

1. How will I know which colour is the left and which is the right channel? Could I specify this during the ordering process?

2. I need a cable that is not microphonic at all as it will be used when out walking. The stock T5p Gen 2 cable is very microphonic. Is the paracord wrap microphonic?

3. Do you have a photo of the 3.5mm recessed angled jack (for iPod)? I want to connect to an LG V30 phone and Cayin N6ii DAP and prefer right-angled device connectors.

4. If I were to order this weekend, when would delivery roughly be (I'm in the UK mainland)?

Thanks in advance for your answers!


----------



## jfunk

Taz777 said:


> @jfunk
> 
> 1. How will I know which colour is the left and which is the right channel? Could I specify this during the ordering process?
> 
> ...



We normally mark the left with black shrink tubing but you can request other colours

They are designed not to be microphonic - the cable has a bit of stretch to it which allows it to soak up the vibrations more than most straight cables

Our technician is still working from home so I am not 100% sure what he has at the moment but I believe the only recessed angled 3.5 we use is this style. 



or the standard, non recessed one would be like this




We have a queue of around 3 weeks at the moment


----------



## Taz777

jfunk said:


> We normally mark the left with black shrink tubing but you can request other colours
> 
> They are designed not to be microphonic - the cable has a bit of stretch to it which allows it to soak up the vibrations more than most straight cables
> 
> ...



Okay, many thanks. Order placed this morning. Happy to wait a few weeks for delivery. I opted for the straight 3.5mm jack in the end. Looking forward to receiving the cable in a few weeks! I hope my colour combo is going to look okay (Gun Grey / Desert Camo)!


----------



## gazzington

Does anybody know if the mods take away the high peaks in treble on the dr1770 and dt1990 pro. Tempted by these


----------



## gazzington

To be fair maybe the peaks would work out well for me. I know my 42 year old ears don't hear the high frequency as well as they used too!


----------



## gazzington

Would either of them be decent for metal/post rock/jazz?


----------



## gazzington

lol also tempted by the modded hd-25. I use hd25 for metal a lot so modded ones would be awesome


----------



## Taz777

I received my Customs Cans headphone cable today and have been A/B testing it against the stock cable supplied with my new Beyerdynamic Aventho Wired on-ears. The Custom Cans cable also fits my T5p Gen 2 and T1 Gen 2 over ears.

The Aventho Wired on-ears come with a very thin cable that has a remote built into it:







It's a nice discreet, thin cable that doesn't get in the way and is perfect for on-the-go use. A lot of the reviews noted a lack of top end on the Aventho Wired. I noticed this slightly muted top end when A/B-ing the Aventho Wired with my T5p Gen2 over ears. For travel use it's not really a big deal though.

The Custom Cans cable is _much_ thicker, but still fairly flexible. I ordered this combo:

Ultra-low capacitance cable with extended slim 3.5mm jacks (Beyerdynamic T1 / T5P Gen 2, Amiron Home, Audeze Sine)
Cable Length: *1.25 Meters*
Colour 1: *Gun Grey*
Colour 2: *Desert Camo*
Jack Type: *3.5mm (1/8") Straight Jack*

Here is how it looks connected between my Cayin N6ii DAP and Beyerdynamic Aventho on-ears:











Here's the headphone end of the cable:






Something to bear in mind is that the device end 3.5mm connector has a large body so will not fit devices that have a slightly recessed headphone jack.






For example, I couldn't connect the cable to my LG V30+ phone with case fitted, so I needed to used a short extender. However, the 3.5mm port on my Cayin N6ii is mounted flush with the top panel and the cable fitted perfectly, as it did on my ageing iPad Pro (when Apple did 3.5mm ports!).

Obviously the main point of discussion is the sound quality. I can say it is a noticeable improvement over the stock Aventho Wired cable. The slight veil is improved and the top end is slightly extended and has more sparkle. This was a really nice thing to notice as the Aventho Wired on-ears were noted for a slightly muted top end with the stock cable. The bottom end is still roughly the same (i.e. good enough for me). It's really the fixing of the top end and the more open and airy sound that I noticed as positive improvements.

The downside is that the cable is fairly bulky compared to the stock and is more microphonic (the stock cable is rubber coated). It'll still be fine for walks though.

So, all in all, a nice upgrade for my Aventho Wired on-ears. The stock cables that are supplied with the T5p Gen 2 and T1.2 are extremely high quality already (7N occ cables). They are exactly the same cables, differing only in length (1.4m for the T5p Gen 2 and 3m for the T1.2). It would be really difficult to improve on the already excellent sound quality but I'll A/B the Custom Cans cable with them next week, just out of curiosity.

A thumbs up from me for the Custom Cans cable. I have a better-sounding Beyerdynamic Aventho Wired.


----------



## Navodar

Hello there looking into the Uber DT990 Custom Cans mod balanced cable. What exactly are the mods on the cans? I have seen a video of a damping kit for the DT770, but I believe the DT990 mods are not the same, right?
Also, has anybody compared them do the DT1990 (or even the Custom Cans modded version of the DT1990)?
Thanks guys...


----------



## jfunk

on the 990 pro we add mass to the back of the driver which improves bass response and remove the white insert inside the earcup to make them fully open - that balances out the slight bass increase you get from the mass loading and makes them sound more open and airy. We can make a balanced pair without the other mods if you just want to take advantage of running them in balanced. I am totally biassed as I work at custom cans so it may be better for someone else to give you a comparison.


----------



## Navodar

jfunk said:


> on the 990 pro we add mass to the back of the driver which improves bass response and remove the white insert inside the earcup to make them fully open - that balances out the slight bass increase you get from the mass loading and makes them sound more open and airy. We can make a balanced pair without the other mods if you just want to take advantage of running them in balanced. I am totally biassed as I work at custom cans so it may be better for someone else to give you a comparison.


Thanks @jfunk. I am less concerned about the DT990 Pro bass response/extension, but rather about the peaks at 4k and particulary at 12k which sometimes makes them sound a bit harsh when played in combination with a bright source. Adding mass to the back of the driver should actually "flatten" the frequency response, so also influence those peaks amplitude, any comments with regards to that?


----------



## magicalmouse

Has anyone fitted the hd25 mods and if so can they tell me how they hear the results, also has anyone reverted to stock afterwards?

thanks

d


----------



## flaxton

Won these custom he 400i on eBay recently.


----------



## magicalmouse

magicalmouse said:


> Has anyone fitted the hd25 mods and if so can they tell me how they hear the results, also has anyone reverted to stock afterwards?


bump


----------



## stancorrected

I'm the very happy owner of three Custom Cans headphone cables. All three cables terminate in 3.5mm jacks, but I notice on the last two I ordered the "barrel" of the jack sits proud of the socket of my Hugo 2 by a few millimetres (the first one sits flush). I guess that's to accommodate recessed headphone sockets. All's good as far as the sound is concerned, but I find the gap to be visually distracting, and absent mindedly want to keep pushing the jack in further. For future purchase, is it possible to specify the type of jack in this respect?


----------



## Twizzleshnizzle

Taz777 said:


> I received my Customs Cans headphone cable today and have been A/B testing it against the stock cable supplied with my new Beyerdynamic Aventho Wired on-ears. The Custom Cans cable also fits my T5p Gen 2 and T1 Gen 2 over ears.
> 
> The Aventho Wired on-ears come with a very thin cable that has a remote built into it:
> 
> ...


Nice write up.  Did you get a chance to A/B the cable against the T5p and T1 stock cables?  I'm debating ordering one to replace my T5p and Amiron Home stock cables.


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Sep 21, 2020)

I don't like the new style Rean mini XLRs with the rectangular release button. As you know, they tend to jam whereas the prior round button style was better. If you have any sway with Rean it would be nice if they would offer the old style again and ditch the new one. Maybe there is a good alternative to Rean for mini XLRs with a more reliable release mechanism.

Thanks for the cable you recently made for my DT1770s!


----------



## zeromacro

From the soft malleable cable to the connectors, pure quality! Ordering another pair for my Clears


----------



## guido

anyone tried their modded HD600 headphones?


----------



## Taz777

@jfunk What’s the current lead time on headphone cables?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Taz777 said:


> @jfunk What’s the current lead time on headphone cables?


Check his ebay store first to see if they might have what you want. They shipped an ebay cable the next day when I ordered it last week.


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Nov 25, 2020)

In my experience, Customcans has always done a great job getting orders out the door. There is no months-long waiting time with them. The cables they make are not only very good cables, they're really good values. I never felt like I overspent on one of Jason's cables. I got burned on a cable from another guy years ago and I'll never make that mistake again.

On the top of the list of my favorite shops! Thank you @jfunk and crew! 100% recommended. 

I have two more cables coming from Customcans. I'll post pics in the HD 25 and Fostex TH900 threads after they get here.


----------



## jonathan c

guido said:


> anyone tried their modded HD600 headphones?


I am a happy owner of a set of their CNC-weight modded HD600s. They sound truly musical and realistic, to me, with a number of h/p amps: Monolith Liquid Platinum (Cavalli), LehmannAudio Linear SE, Violectric V280. Soon to pair: Bottlehead Crack 1.1 with speedball and more. The custom cans mods really boost the HD600s to another quantum of performance.


----------



## Tornvald

I have almost new Custom Cans HD800 cable. Blue 1,5m with 3,5mm jack. PM me if interested.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Got two more, will be posting pics by the end of the year.


----------



## gazzington

Do custom cans do the mod to convert the dt880 to being balanced?


----------



## jfunk

gazzington said:


> Do custom cans do the mod to convert the dt880 to being balanced?


Yes - we actually have 3 pairs in today to be converted


----------



## supersonic395

@jfunk

Great work on everything - wanted to ask, do you have either the DT 1990 or DT 1770 on hand or are they back ordered please? 

Thank you


----------



## gazzington

Do you still have any of those modded dt880 600ohm?


----------



## supersonic395

Awesome, thank you


----------



## magicalmouse

I have bought yaxi b pads and had my hd25s modified by custom cans and am very impressed by the service and advice i have received over the last few months. A very safe small business to buy from imo.

The damping and cable mods make a real and benefical difference to the hd25.


----------



## Joaqu2n

I just bought an ultra-low capacitance balanced cable for Beyerdynamic T1 / T5P with 4 pin XLR for use with both my Focal Elegia and Sony MDR-Z7M2.

I look forward to it


----------



## Joaqu2n

Hi, @jfunk ! I have received your Ultra-low capacitance balanced cable with 4 pin XLR for Beyerdynamic T1 / T5P (Pono / XLR / A & K) cable and I only have one question: When I bought the cable, the photo on ebay showed two TRS mini jacks and you sent me with two TS mini jacks. Is there a difference in sound or performance between these two connections? The cable works fine with both the Focal Elegia (serial cable are two-TS) and the Sony MDR-Z7M2 (serial cable are two-TRS), but I have that doubt. 

Thanks.


----------



## Joaqu2n

Sorry, @jfunk, but after several days, the cable is giving problems in the left connector, both with the Focal and with the Sony. Sometimes I have to disconnect and connect 2 or 3 times for it to sound correctly balanced. Where should I write to fix it? 

Thanks


----------



## gazzington

Hey, do custom cans mod fostex t50rp or t60?


----------



## GWP22

After the stock cable for oppo pm-2’s gave in I ordered a replacement from custom cans. Cable looks great!


----------



## gimmeheadroom

GWP22 said:


> After the stock cable for oppo pm-2’s gave in I ordered a replacement from custom cans. Cable looks great!


It sure does!

My favorite source for cables! Go Jason, go Jason...


----------



## legabian34

Hello!
Just received mine this morning and the first thing I can say is that this cable is really gorgeous 
Thanx for good work!
Also got brand new DX300 today, it's christmas!!


----------



## MartyMcfly3004

Third cable I’ve bought from Custom Cans, all of them work perfectly. This is noticeably better sound quality than another third party cable I bought which makes me think there might have been a problem with it (or this one is magic)


----------



## Taz777

Can someone recommend good colour combinations for the paracords please? I am bewildered by the choices available and any pictures with the colour choices would be great!


----------



## Strat1117 (Sep 16, 2021)

I had a great experience with custom cans recently. Jason could not have been more communicative or nicer to deal with and he got my order out fast and at very reasonable cost to USA. I haven’t ordered cables from him (at least not yet), but I ordered the beautifully made and very effective copper weight mod for my HD600. Installation was intuitive and easy as pie - it took me <10 minutes including carefully removing the outer foam discs, which I had done some time ago. Most importantly, the sonic improvements made by adding the weights and removing the foam is substantial. More extended, tighter bass (the previous weak spot), gorgeous midrange (as always) and delicious treble (liquid and detailed with no hint of sibilance) are now all there in spades. I did add the all leather pads from new Fantasia which replace the inner foam with a built in nylon stocking as part of the mod, and the two seem to work together like magic. I’m not unhappy with the HD650 cable, so I didn’t order a new custom cans cable, but I would not hesitate to do so when the time comes. I am a very happy customer and I am once again in love with my custom cans modified HD600. Highly recommended!!


----------



## OppoGuy

Can somebody please advise?

I have Oppo PM-2 headphones, and a Sony NW-WM1A player.

I'm using a balanced cable to the 4.4mm balanced jack.

I got the cable from the US from LQi Cables.

One of the stereo channels keeps dropping, until I rotate the plug on the cable a few times.
It's really annoying and I want to get another cable.

Thing is, I don't know if it is the cable that is faulty, or the Sony player.

I know that if I order a cable from Custom Cans, it is custom made, so I cannot return it.

What do you think? Could it be the cable?


----------



## MartyMcfly3004

Hard to say. You could try putting a bit of rubbing alcohol on the jack and putting it into the connector and twisting it around. This can help clean the contacts if it’s the player.


----------



## Strat1117

OppoGuy said:


> Can somebody please advise?
> 
> I have Oppo PM-2 headphones, and a Sony NW-WM1A player.
> 
> ...


Sometimes the plugs themselves can get loose from twisting and just need to be screwed back together nice and tight.


----------



## OppoGuy

Confirmed it is indeed the cable.
Got a £35 "Ablet" cable from Amazon.
Works fine.
I'll order the Custom Cans cable.


----------



## OppoGuy

Custom Cans offered to fix my LQi cable (for a fee).

Got it back today. Problem now fixed.

Excellent service from Custom Cans.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Snowshine

Hey guys!

I'm selling off my HEKV2 (a perfectly functional headphone, but one that really just did nothing to make my heart tingle. Not to mention the build quality...) and had a hankering for my old 1990s before falling down the "what if they were balanced" hole. CustomCans clearly offers a great range of stuff at some very reasonable pricing - does anyone have any experience with the "mass loading and damping kit" specifically for the 1990s? Improved bass detail and soundstage sounds nice, but I'm just wondering if anyone has any anecdotal evidence to back these claims up - or warn me off if it ends up bloating the bass nastily or something.

Lusting for that German build quality again, with an English engineering flair 

Thanks!


----------



## Snowshine

That's actually pretty much what I'd like to hear, acknowledging the creator bias  When you say "change" in the bass, are we looking at slight lift in db in low-mid bass, or purely a texture change?

Either way, you can probably expect an order from me in a few weeks


----------



## jonathan c

A current system photograph - with _excellent_ sounding 🎼 and looking 👀 cables from Custom Cans UK. [PS: the cnc-backweight modified HD-600 is on a break…]


----------



## Snowshine

Just a happy little update - I got quoted two weeks for a pair of balanced DT1990s with the mass loading/conversion kit, and it ended up shipping in three days! I'll report back once it arrives


----------



## David M H

A quick thank you & recommendation for the replacement HD800 cable supplied to me by Custom Cans. Superb build quality, sound & customer service. 

When used with my Trilogy 933, there is a noticeable SQ Improvement over the original Sennheiser cable.


----------



## Delltar

Hello everyone! I am thinking about upgrading from my Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro to DT-1990 Pro and I like the idea of getting Custom Cans modded version more and more, so I am looking for any personal experience with the modded DT-1990.  One thing I am a bit scared of is, that I read somewhere that modding DT-1990 for balanced input brings out some harshness in the highs. Now I don't mind brighter sound but also I'm not sure DT-1990 getting even brighter then they are would be something I'd really like.  If that was the case, is the 8K peak passive filter something to tackle that?
Thanks!


----------



## Snowshine

Running a headphone in balanced should simply increase the level of power output available to the cans (unless you're running sufficiently long cable runs that massive interference would be an issue). I'm told CustomCan's 8K filter does indeed handle it well if you're so interested it, although it will also alter other parts of the FR in minor ways.

I'll give you some input on my balanced DT-1990 once they arrive! That might be a little while though - they were shipped by CustomCans a week ago, but since then have spent seven days just sitting in a ParcelForce sorting facility in the UK


----------



## Twizzleshnizzle

Delltar said:


> Hello everyone! I am thinking about upgrading from my Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro to DT-1990 Pro and I like the idea of getting Custom Cans modded version more and more, so I am looking for any personal experience with the modded DT-1990.  One thing I am a bit scared of is, that I read somewhere that modding DT-1990 for balanced input brings out some harshness in the highs. Now I don't mind brighter sound but also I'm not sure DT-1990 getting even brighter then they are would be something I'd really like.  If that was the case, is the 8K peak passive filter something to tackle that?
> Thanks!



Personal opinion, choosing balanced or single ended is more appropriate based on your source.  Not the same level of investment goes into the outputs on amps that have both. My old Schiit Jotunheim had a better balanced output than single ended, so I always used balanced. My current amp (Burson Composer 3 Reference) only has single ended. But you can be sure it sounds fantastic.

So think about your source. That's what is more likely to cause any harshness. Also, you can have the 1990 balanced but use a single ended adapter. Then you're fairly future proof in regards to what amp you're using in the future.


----------



## FirstLegion

Delltar said:


> Hello everyone! I am thinking about upgrading from my Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro to DT-1990 Pro and I like the idea of getting Custom Cans modded version more and more, so I am looking for any personal experience with the modded DT-1990.  One thing I am a bit scared of is, that I read somewhere that modding DT-1990 for balanced input brings out some harshness in the highs. Now I don't mind brighter sound but also I'm not sure DT-1990 getting even brighter then they are would be something I'd really like.  If that was the case, is the 8K peak passive filter something to tackle that?
> Thanks!


I've owned both modded by @jfunk and they both sound really good. Between the two, the DT-1990 Pros are my favorites. If you are concerned about the highs, he has a version where he can help you with that. I personally don't have an issue with it and I'm treble sensitive. I use my JFunk'ed 1990 balanced cans for mixing/mastering pro audio. With any headphone, you want what it CAN do versus what is sounds like; so, I run a customized, calibrated version of SonarWorks, (I had to send-off my 1990's with upgraded pads and J's cable) and GoodHertz's CanOpener, (to match the crossfeed of speakers set at the 60 degree listening triangle). Astounding results every time!


----------



## realmassy

A quick thank you from me too, for the HD800s cable I’ve received yesterday….well before the expected date. In fact it probably took just a a bit more than a week, great service.
I’m not a cable believer, so won’t comment on sound compared to the stock cable, but Jason’s cable (I hope I got he name right!) is so much easier to use, supple, shorter and easier to use, really well made. Thank you!


----------



## matfff

Hi, are you still in business? Have you shut for Christmas? Sent an email, but no reply. Cheers.


----------



## settingsons79

If i may chip in , and give my opinion re Custom Cans . I do a lot of "remastering" , by that i mean i own /admin a music forum , and it is strictly private approved members only , we are all of a certain age ...ok then ...about 50/60 and are veterans of the scene , in my case ,about 50 years experience..... or more realistically 50 years of being interested in music , anyway , my passion is mainly taking old "live" recordings ,on cassette (i personally have over 2000), and improving/remastering ...if you will ,the sound which is transferred to flac files and shared with members privately ...There is no gain , no profit , no sale ,no Youtube or anything whatsoever connected to financial rewards ..effectively we archive and promote the artist and have connections/dialogue  to those in the family/management etc  .The artist in question is ok with this and has been  since the late seventies, i can assure everyone nothing is dodgy at all .
   With that in mind ,i have some very nice equipment , though nothing too OTT , for the same reason that the old studio guys/even artists practice , if it sounds good on your reasonably high quality gear , it sure as hell will sound good to most everyone else ...it's a good philosophy , and not a get out clause ....and recently I got a new headphone amp , an XDUOO mt604  , swapped the tubes for genuine Mullard 1960's vintage , anyway Jason made a cable to connect from DAC to said headphone amp , the first attempt didn't work , so i sent the actual amp and lead to Jason , and he configured it to work , and work it does , i am very pleased , and just recently , a few days ago Jason made up a lead to connect my Grado 325e's  to the amp , to replace the detachable stock cable , again , i am very pleased with this , Jason also modded the Grado's to work on the balanced amp , with a detachable 2x 2.5mm to 4 pin XLR ... so yes  very pleased indeed . 
I have now submitted an order for some Beyerdynamic DT 990's , not that i am unhappy with the Grado's , i just like the idea of having another pair of cans to play with and i believe these will suit me perfectly for the work i do ..So i recommend Custom Cans , i do believe the products are very good indeed , just wish Jason could make me a cable to connect my PRO-JECT Speedbox to my PRO-JECT ACCUBOX (its too short and contrary to the photo , has to sit somewhere else)  seems no-one supplies these ..., this is also  connected to the PRO-JECT A/D box, cables used here are Furutech . .


----------



## settingsons79

As mentioned above ,I have indeed taken delivery of the Beyerdynamic DT 990's... Actually had them a good few days . First impressions are very good indeed , the quality and workmanship of the cans is superb , they are almost like they left the factory already converted!.My references phones are the Grado 325e's, and I do use these a lot , talk about burn in ? , is there such a thing as  the opposite....over use?... As these have had hundreds and hundreds of hours usage , but sound better than ever , so the new cans were up against it , and would have to be damn good to beat these , and I  can say they do ,there is certainly more soundstage, more refinement and the sound is more measured and cohesive , I still like the Grado's , but the truth is ,these are certainly better , though ,in my case  they take a bit of driving as the DAC, is a Sony Walkman A45, but the capped vol output U.K version.
All I can add is great cans , great conversion ,great sound ,very pleased and highly recommend Jason's work.


----------



## settingsons79

Forgot to add , for those that are curious, the artist reffered to in the first post is known by the three titles of  ..... PAUL WELLER ...THE JAM.... and THE STYLE COUNCIL.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

settingsons79 said:


> Forgot to add , for those that are curious, the artist reffered to in the first post is known by the three titles of  ..... PAUL WELLER ...THE JAM.... and THE STYLE COUNCIL.


Interesting. I thought for sure you meant the Grateful Dead.


----------



## settingsons79

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Interesting. I thought for sure you meant the Grateful Dead.


No sir , it is the Modfather himself , and is  co -run by my very good friend from Detroit MI , we  also have members in Spain/Japan /Germany/Holland etc , so not entirely an English thing, with an immense amount  of live material spanning virtually 50 years.


----------



## Jarmel

Anyone know what their turnaround is like for headphone cables? Ordered some cables at the start of the month and haven't heard anything.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Jarmel said:


> Anyone know what their turnaround is like for headphone cables? Ordered some cables at the start of the month and haven't heard anything.


In most cases my cables and parts show up within 2 weeks of ordering and that's even given the speedy/faultess Czech Post 

Sometimes it has taken longer but I was advised that it would. Anyway, above, Jason mentioned he was overflowing with work (good on him, he deserves all the best!) and wouldn't be taking new orders until January. You should just email him, he will always get back to you.

I'm gonna need a balanced cable for a new pair of HE6SE which I just found at a reasonable price after searching for years. So I looked at this thread since Customcans is my favorite shop for cables and also Sennheiser parts. Unfortunately Brexit + EU thievery have made it tough to buy anything outside their moated castle. So I wanted to see if Jason has any ideas to get us parts and cables without paying 2X...


----------



## jfunk

Jarmel said:


> Anyone know what their turnaround is like for headphone cables? Ordered some cables at the start of the month and haven't heard anything.


Yes, sorry - January is our busiest month and we have been a bit over run with orders and emails - we are working through the queue as fast as we can and have extra staff helping out. If you PM me your order number I can check where your cable is in the process


----------



## Jarmel

jfunk said:


> Yes, sorry - January is our busiest month and we have been a bit over run with orders and emails - we are working through the queue as fast as we can and have extra staff helping out. If you PM me your order number I can check where your cable is in the process


Hi,

You guys shipped out my order yesterday so no worries. Thanks.


----------



## frazereds

pleased to have found this thread and great reviews.
am prepping my trusty and loved dt770 pro 80's for the full works, and waiting to hear about possibility of a cable for my audio technica ath-r70x's.
all i need is a decent HP shipping case, then will be booking in.
just need to choose colours which I am struggling with a little - in a good way...


----------



## Seafivv

Received my Custom Cans Uber DT770 80 ohms balanced 2 weeks before Christmas, wasn't sure what to expect from them, with so few reviews. However, I needn't have worried, after a decent burn-in, they are so good!
Balanced, neutral, great sound, I haven't noticed any problems with the highs as is sometimes mentioned with the standard version of the cans, and the bass very tight.
The overall look is very professional, and the black and white cables are something else.
Many thanks to all at Custom Cans.


----------



## frazereds

Seafivv said:


> Received my Custom Cans Uber DT770 80 ohms balanced 2 weeks before Christmas, wasn't sure what to expect from them, with so few reviews. However, I needn't have worried, after a decent burn-in, they are so good!
> Balanced, neutral, great sound, I haven't noticed any problems with the highs as is sometimes mentioned with the standard version of the cans, and the bass very tight.
> The overall look is very professional, and the black and white cables are something else.
> Many thanks to all at Custom Cans.


Sounds like you bought them rather than a conversion? 

I am looking at sending my dt770s in. Waiting for an email back ATM after asking some questions just over a week ago. May just fire the order in anyway.


----------



## Seafivv

frazereds said:


> Sounds like you bought them rather than a conversion?
> 
> I am looking at sending my dt770s in. Waiting for an email back ATM after asking some questions just over a week ago. May just fire the order in anyway.


I had considered buying some DT770's for many years but always ended up with alternatives. However, when I discovered Custom Cans sold them new, with their balanced conversion, I jumped in , with excellent results.
This means, I am unable to give you any advice re: possible sound changes, having never owned the stock cans. The only thing I can say is the workmanship seems of a high standard.
Good luck with your decision making!


----------



## apmusson

I've now had my customcan modded HD6XX headphones and cable for a few weeks and can thoroughly recommend the mod and the cable.

I am listening on a decent headphone system (Fluxlab VOLOT / chord Hugo 2 / Mscaler / Innuos Server).  Compared to my non modded HD650 headphones (yes I still have those) the modded HD6XX headphones sound lighter, more articulate and less coloured. 

Indeed, I now find myself listening to them as my daily headphone.

Great job Justin and team.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Jason is the king of Sennheiser mods. I have his copper weights on my list.


----------



## WhiteHartMart

Hi Jason - just wondered how timescales are at the moment please - emailed a couple of times since the 23rd Jan but not had a reply yet so just trying to get a feel for when a particular piece of work might be done before ordering.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jfunk

WhiteHartMart said:


> Hi Jason - just wondered how timescales are at the moment please - emailed a couple of times since the 23rd Jan but not had a reply yet so just trying to get a feel for when a particular piece of work might be done before ordering.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sorry - the emails have got a bit out of hand over the last month or so and we may have missed it. Pop me a PM with your email address and I will look for it and get back to you


----------



## WhiteHartMart

Got my Tygr R today from Custom Cans - mini XLR conversion and new headband cable to tie in more with the colour scheme of the headphone.  I have an adapter here also which means I can add a Vmoda Boompro or Beyer Custon Gear now making it an ideal gaming and multi purpose headphone/headset for me. Really pleased with it


----------



## apmusson

apmusson said:


> I've now had my customcan modded HD6XX headphones and cable for a few weeks and can thoroughly recommend the mod and the cable.
> 
> I am listening on a decent headphone system (Fluxlab VOLOT / chord Hugo 2 / Mscaler / Innuos Server).  Compared to my non modded HD650 headphones (yes I still have those) the modded HD6XX headphones sound lighter, more articulate and less coloured.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. The custom cans modded HD6XX has become my favourite headphone.  It has all the best quantities of the standard HD650 and makes it better.

Love it.


----------



## magicalmouse

Jason is great at advising customers and is totally honest in his advice. 

Very impressed with both his products (i have bought yaxi hd25 pads/hd25 upgrade packs, hd650 copper weighting kit and headband etc.) and his unbiased advice.

d


----------



## frazereds

Seafivv said:


> I had considered buying some DT770's for many years but always ended up with alternatives. However, when I discovered Custom Cans sold them new, with their balanced conversion, I jumped in , with excellent results.
> This means, I am unable to give you any advice re: possible sound changes, having never owned the stock cans. The only thing I can say is the workmanship seems of a high standard.
> Good luck with your decision making!



Hi, did you get a case with your new dt770's?  I am thinking of buying.  Have asked CustomCan's but over a month since I sent the email to them.
thanks!


----------



## frazereds

thank you, just ordered


----------



## paulsmith109

Can anyone recommend a `standard` unbalanced upgrade cable for a Focal Utopia that is SIGNIFICANTLY better than the 3m stock cable?


----------



## frazereds

paulsmith109 said:


> Can anyone recommend a `standard` unbalanced upgrade cable for a Focal Utopia that is SIGNIFICANTLY better than the 3m stock cable?


the whole cable thing can be incredibly subjective - see sound science forum for examples - you will have to decide for yourself here as the spectrum of opinions and evidence is very wide.


----------



## frazereds

New CC's arrived 

Was going to mod my existing beyer dt770 80ohm's - but after listening to them, compared to my AT's and thinking about them further I was worried about one of the drivers rattling a bit, then sending them in, the extra costs etc. So talked myself into buying a new set to compare to the old set...  The 80ohm's can move to piano duties anyway.

Went for the 250ohms this time.  : 'Custom Cans Uber Beyerdynamic DT770 250ohm headphones with modified drivers and detachable balanced litz cable (Desert Camo), Balanced Connection 4.4mm TRRRS'





initial rinsing of the new grey code - renewal album (prima, voyage XIII and Illiad especially) 
- deep throbbing bass, sub bass
- I can feel my eardrums oscillating  :-D 
- closed obviously and feel like you are super deep in the tunes
- a bit heavier than my non-modded 80ohms - as there is additional damping onboard
- lovely stuff

Thanks to the CC team


----------



## adeadcrab (May 6, 2022)

Was unaware the CC cables were so highly rated!

Last year I had a detachable mod done to my old Grado GS1000i headphones. I also ordered a dual 2.5mm SE cable for them, and a SE cable for my Sennheiser HD650 as the cheap ebay cable for them had broken months prior.
Not having comparisons for the cables, I thought them both serviceable but nothing amazing, but maybe I was sleeping on them!

One issue - the right Sennheiser connector was not quite flush and the right channel would cut out occasionally - that cable was commandeered by Mum for her 58X (where it works flawlessly), so not a huge deal there, just worth mentioning.

The actual Grado mod is quite well done - they must have had to unglue the earcup grilles and do some intricate soldering.
After reading about their cables I may have to order some more, balanced this time, and put them up against my Periapts!


----------



## jonathan c

gimmeheadroom said:


> Jason is the king of Sennheiser mods. I have his copper weights on my list.


Get those off your list and get them !!


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jonathan c said:


> Get those off your list and get them !!


I see they come in silver and black color in addition to the copper ones. This is getting closer to the top of my buy list


----------



## protoss (Jun 7, 2022)

"I do not believe in the sound of cables, but I do believe in the looks."
~protoss


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

protoss said:


> "I do not believe in the sound of cables, but I do believe in the looks."
> ~protoss


Those are some mighty fine looking cables, for sure, but can they transmit electrons at the speed of light like mine do ? 😜


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Joaquin Dinero said:


> Those are some mighty fine looking cables, for sure, but can they transmit electrons at the speed of light like mine do ? 😜


I'm sure they can, if you have a DeLorean and some banana peels


----------



## gimmeheadroom

protoss said:


> "I do not believe in the sound of cables, but I do believe in the looks."
> ~protoss


It's awesome that @jfunk has such a trademark braiding style. I can spot his cables a mile away. Great stuff!


----------



## flaxton

That looks really nice.


----------



## moriez

Hey man.. 


jfunk said:


> I have been designing a couple of new ranges of cables and am very excited to be in the final testing phase for the higher end cables. The aim has been to create a bit of a statement piece that not only had a higher speck than our current range but also be a thing of great beauty ( I know that is subjective ). We worked with a UK company that makes embroidered silk to create the cover for us. The aim being to separate the cores as much as we sensibly could without making the cable too bulky and heavy. It is a nice crossover between art and engineering.



Hey man.. YEAH!  Looks like something very special!


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jfunk said:


> I have been designing a couple of new ranges of cables and am very excited to be in the final testing phase for the higher end cables. The aim has been to create a bit of a statement piece that not only had a higher speck than our current range but also be a thing of great beauty ( I know that is subjective ). We worked with a UK company that makes embroidered silk to create the cover for us. The aim being to separate the cores as much as we sensibly could without making the cable too bulky and heavy. It is a nice crossover between art and engineering.


Fantastic! I think only you could come up with something like that. Crazy good design!


----------



## Steppe

I've had the ring mod on my 6XX for a few months now and it's great! Much tighter bass, better sub-bass presence, and a cleaner presentation, making this a smart, effective, and highly recommended mod. Thanks to the team at Custom Cans for coming up with this one - it's a keeper.


----------



## Steppe (Dec 8, 2022)

Edit: re-send - my mistake


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jfunk said:


> We have a pair of one off HiFiMan Sundara closed with artwork by Swarez modern art we are raffling off for a music charity. If you fancy a chance of winning them and giving some money to a good cause there is a link below and if you fancy seeing them being made, check out the video
> https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/customcans
> https://youtu.be/KaZbDxFp5N4


Oh man, Jason! Your stuff is unbelivable!


----------



## settingsons79

Looks great , i love this stuff .... quirky ,unusual, different, and  the sound quality to back it up ...still amazed at my C/Cans  BEYERDYNAMIC dt 990 PRO's...250 OHM ...now well run in ,with a few hundred hours clocked up  with my work remastering ... damn good stuff and HELLISH RELIABLE, AND DEPENDABLE  .


----------



## settingsons79

If i can just mention ...on my extremely well used Grado 325E's..  Jason  fitted a detachable cable and also modded the stock Grado cable to XLR, i am still very happy with these cans , i really am ..... the Beyerdynamics ARE better sure.... but i do so much like that Grado "spaciousness" ... i like a lot about them ... except that "grittiness" on high frequencies ...its always been there ,i imagine its how they are , its apparent when switching between cans ....   is there a reasonable mod to diminish this high end annoyance , or am i looking for something that is part and parcel of the Grado sound , its almost like a minor distortion on higher vols , are they worn out ??... am i looking ,or listening for something that isnt to be had . Does anyone have any solid info on  325e Grado mods , and is there any great improvement to be had ...or just live with it ..or use the Beyerdynamics, thanks for any info at all .


----------



## settingsons79 (Dec 9, 2022)

There is no grittiness on these , they are actually quite good and refined . Audio-technica.M50X , used for occasional monitor straight from legendary  Sony TAF 700ES , before any workstation connections.






.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

settingsons79 said:


> If i can just mention ...on my extremely well used Grado 325E's..  Jason  fitted a detachable cable and also modded the stock Grado cable to XLR, i am still very happy with these cans , i really am ..... the Beyerdynamics ARE better sure.... but i do so much like that Grado "spaciousness" ... i like a lot about them ... except that "grittiness" on high frequencies ...its always been there ,i imagine its how they are , its apparent when switching between cans ....   is there a reasonable mod to diminish this high end annoyance , or am i looking for something that is part and parcel of the Grado sound , its almost like a minor distortion on higher vols , are they worn out ??... am i looking ,or listening for something that isnt to be had . Does anyone have any solid info on  325e Grado mods , and is there any great improvement to be had ...or just live with it ..or use the Beyerdynamics, thanks for any info at all .


Switching to over the ear pads helps tame the treble and pump up the bass a bit on Grados. I like the ones from Nyczaj Audio (formerly known as Shipibo). Way more comfortable as well.


----------



## settingsons79

T


Joaquin Dinero said:


> Switching to over the ear pads helps tame the treble and pump up the bass a bit on Grados. I like the ones from Nyczaj Audio (formerly known as Shipibo). Way more comfortable as well.


 Thanks for that info , i have just switched back to the stock ear pads ... just to see if there was any difference ,and WOW...  a lot of the grittiness and harsh... almost distorted sound has diminished... they sound  a lot better ... something nags me  though ...if only they could be enhanced to give them some real magic,but retain the characteristics of the 325's, if that makes sense   ...Jason might know ?? that elusive "something" i'm after , but the stock pads do go a long way , maybe i'm unrealistic, but i'd sure pay for any mods that give that extra" i'm after whatever it is  .


----------



## settingsons79

Thanks Jason ..there Is definitely something special with these Grado's  325's, I've had these a  good few years and have remastered literally hundreds of live Weller/Jam concerts from tape to .wav files.. as well as playing endless records and I still really enjoy them , aside from that little "grittiness" really, but the positives far outway that..I'm absolutely up for any mods on these.i carnt help but think ..these could be really amazing and have tremendous potential ..in your hands!!
I would be interested in what you think of the stock Grado ,325's Jason ... Or anyone for that matter.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

settingsons79 said:


> Thanks Jason ..there Is definitely something special with these Grado's  325's, I've had these a  good few years and have remastered literally hundreds of live Weller/Jam concerts from tape to .wav files.. as well as playing endless records and I still really enjoy them , aside from that little "grittiness" really, but the positives far outway that..I'm absolutely up for any mods on these.i carnt help but think ..these could be really amazing and have tremendous potential ..in your hands!!
> I would be interested in what you think of the stock Grado ,325's Jason ... Or anyone for that matter.


Here is the Grado megathread https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/

Get a bottle of booze (or three) and get ready to talk Grado!


----------



## settingsons79

gimmeheadroom said:


> Here is the Grado megathread https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grado-fan-club.530965/
> 
> Get a bottle of booze (or three) and get ready to talk Grado!


Thanks , I look forward to this , hope I don't end up confusing myself !..should be hellish interesting, will report back in a ....bit , like quite a bit.


----------



## Strat1117 (Jan 3, 2023)

I screwed up on a new balanced cable order for my LCD-3 over the weekend, and @jfunk not only fixed the order but immediately refunded the difference, AND he has already shipped the cable and sent me the tracking info. All without a hitch and with literally _zero_ angst on my part - one email explaining my error after I completed my order, and he took care of the rest. Best CS in the business, IMHO (and I say that with 50+ years’ experience as a ‘serious’ audio hobbyist). I’ve placed several orders with Custom Cans, and it’s always the same - Just Exactly Perfect!

Thank you, Jason!


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Strat1117 said:


> I screwed up on a new balanced cable order for my LCD-3 over the weekend, and @jfunk not only fixed the order but immediately refunded the difference, AND he has already shipped the cable and sent me the tracking info. All without a hitch and with literally _zero_ angst on my part - one email explaining my error after I completed my order, and he took care of the rest. Best CS in the business, IMHO (and I say that with 50+ years’ experience as a ‘serious’ audio hobbyist). I’ve placed several orders with Custom Cans, and it’s always the same - Just Exactly Perfect!
> 
> Thank you, Jason!



Yep, this is my experience with him also. He is a great guy that also happens to be great at other stuff also, like Sennheisers, Beyers, paint, headphone cables, etc.


----------



## adeadcrab

love the cables... Periapt is a muddy mess in comparison...


----------

